# Нейростимулятор спинного мозга



## Федорчик (14 Ноя 2018)

Есть возможность установить нейростимулятор спинного мозга. Хронические боли после двух операций "синдром конского хвоста". Врач предлагает имплантацию без предворительного теста. Соглашаться или настаивать на тестировании?


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2018)

@Федорчик, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## FlyLady (15 Ноя 2018)

Федорчик написал(а):


> Соглашаться или настаивать на тестировании?


Имхо. Тестирование необходимо.


----------



## doomboom (3 Дек 2018)

Лучше естественно провести тестирование, на тестах постараться максимально покрыть зону боли, а потом втыкать. Но у меня например тестирование под местным наркозом закончилось спустя 2,5 часа неудачно, не прошли спайки от пред.операции, такое бывает крайне редко со слов врача.  После предложили воткнуть 2 цилиндрических электрода на уровень нижнегрудного отдела, так сказать, чтоб наверняка попасть в зону боли, но под общим наркозом. Пока держусь кое как, от данной операции отказался, пока воздерживаюсь. Хотя специалисты в этой больнице оч.достойные как и сама больница(Москва). Почитал, что предпочтительнее плоский электрод в данном моем случае, риск послеоперационной миграции и следовательно повторной операции при установке плоского(хирургический он еще по моему называется) электрода ничтожны в отличии от цилиндрического. Если бы предложили поставить плоский электрод-согласился бы сразу на повтор. Боли у меня нейропатические, вызваны главным образом послеоперационными спайками, так что на мой взгляд если уж втыкать в себя что то, то с минимальным риском и один раз желательно иначе это все приведет к новым спайкам, болям и тд.
пс. к слову, несмотря на то, в России плоские электроды не зарегистрированы и неизвестно будут ли зарегистрированы вообще(со слов нейрохирургов), в пособиях по scs для хирургов, изданными российскими нейрохирургами речь идет в т.ч. про операции и техники с применением в т. ч. плоских  электродов.  Я так и не понял, толи мне лапшу на уши вешают, только эти электроды как то подпольно где то берут и втыкают только за деньги(не по квотам), толи просто когда книжки издают-копипастят статьи с забугорных источников,а  на практике таких операций не делали никогда. Если бы плоские электороды были зареганы  в РФ, то безусловно мне бы воткнули именно его, так ответил врач на мой вопрос о плоских электродах. Так что изучайте, читайте, интересуйтесь, проецируйте на свою ситуацию и принимайте решение, у меня было вот так.


----------

